# Beginner help for new Gheenoe deck



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Use the advanced search feature. Pretty powerful. Lots and lots of these types of projects in previous threads here. If you choose the titles only check box and use the + sign with your key words, you'd be surprised at what you can find.

For example Gheenoe+rebuild yields this. Just keep trying different word or multiple words The first thread in that looks promising.









Search results for query: Gheenoe+rebuild







www.microskiff.com


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cut marine plywood to fit.
Coat every square cm with epoxy especially the edges.
Scuff it up when dry and coat with your favorite paint and add a little sand before it dries and add another coat of paint
Install the decks


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

Lots of good info here on the forum, and here’s an article on it that is pretty trimmed down/simplified








Gheenoe Highsider Remodel - FISHCHASEFLIES


Recently, I decided to take on the project of remodeling a 15′ 4″ Gheenoe Highsider, which is basically a micro skiff that looks like an oversized canoe. It has a reverse chine hull, which makes it very stable for its size. I documented the remodeling process and I will try to lay out step by […]




fishchaseflies.com


----------

